# just diagnosed



## kec929 (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm 24 almost and I have always had stomach issues, about two months ago I was diagnosed with a spastic colon/ibs. It's been a struggle trying to change my eating habits. I was put on a bland diet and that only lasted a month. I work in a stressful enviroment at times, we eat out alot. Does anyone have any suggestions on what to eat and what not to eat. Any suggestions on how to calm flare ups? I'd greatly appreciate any help


----------



## Sugatree87 (Sep 21, 2011)

Unfortunately, everyone is a little different. Keeping a journal of what you eat and the symptoms after can help narrow that down for you. Here are some common foods that upsets IBS: processed meats/foods, red meat, pork, whole wheat, dairy, egg yolks, anything fried or pan fried, certain peppers/spicy foods, (even for some) gluten. Do some research on insoluble fiber vs. soluble fiber. You need a high fiber diet, but it has to be the right fiber, soluble fiber. Don't cut out insoluble fiber altogether, because it is in most of the healthy foods we need. Are you IBS D,C,A? I have IBS D, and I carry anti-diarrhea medication where ever I go and try to keep the house stocked with bananas (helps with loose stool). When you eat out, don't be afraid to ask for nutritional info, or to ask to prepare something a different way. I know it may feel like you are inconveniencing the staff, but it is better than being stuck on the toilet later with an attack, and usually if you explain you digestive issues, they are more sympathetic and don't mind as much with the special requests. Avoid fast food restaurants. I like to eat at vegan places because they are the safest for me, and I don't have to worry so much about what I eat. If I do ever get a constipation episode (which is rare) I eat a ton of prunes and it usually does the trick. Peppermint tea helps to calm down some of the symptoms after a flare up, as well as a banana. If it is really bad, I bring in the anti diarrhea meds.


----------

